# happy end



## BrendaF

I am translating a Czech-language cabaret from 1944 and the last line of one of the songs is: 
            Nechť happy-end skutkem
            se stane všem.
I was aware that the English phrase "happy end" was used in German during the interwar period (the title of Brecht/Weill/Hauptmann's 1929 opera, in Tucholsky's poem Danach) but this is the first time I have seen it in Czech. Could anyone tell me: 
- was this a commonly used phrase in the interwar period? 
- when was it first used in Czech? 
- did it always carry a connotation of unrealistic happy ending? 
Thank you!


----------



## toygekko

Not sure. You might want to contact experts, e.g., those at the Faculty of Arts in Brno (Don Sparling, author of "English or Czenglish"). Or perhaps talk to someone at the Academy of Sciences in Prague or Brno.


----------



## BrendaF

Thank you for the suggestion -- will do.


----------



## werrr

BrendaF said:


> was this a commonly used phrase in the interwar period?


Yes, it was a phrase broadly associated with Hollywood movies.


> - when was it first used in Czech?


With the first Hollywood movies.


> - did it always carry a connotation of unrealistic happy ending?


Mostly.


----------



## Bohemos

Reference/Link:

Internet: http://holocaust.cz/cz2/resources/bib/samples/peschel2008 (Český kabaret, 1944)
Book: Peduzzi, L. _O hudbě v terezínském ghettu : soubor kritických statí_. Brno: Barrister & Principal, 1997.


----------



## toygekko

werrr said:


> Yes, it was a phrase broadly associated with Hollywood movies.
> 
> With the first Hollywood movies.
> 
> Mostly.



Prosím o zdroj, z kterého čerpáte. Samotného mě to zajímá, jako věčného studenta a uživatele angličtiny.


----------



## BrendaF

Thank you! 



werrr said:


> Yes, it was a phrase broadly associated with Hollywood movies.
> 
> With the first Hollywood movies.
> 
> Mostly.


----------



## BrendaF

Thank you!


----------



## BrendaF

Zdroj je:
Lisa PESCHEL: _Divadelní texty z terezínského ghetta / Theatertexte aus dem Ghetto Theresienstadt (1941–1945) , , admn, biblio, sv ._ Akropolis: Praha 2008,
Kabaret se jmenuje _II. český kabaret anebo Smějte se s námi. _


----------

